# International Schools benidorm



## Tranquillo (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

Will relocate from Asia with my son of 8 years to Benidorm in December.

CAn anyone recommend me a child friendly international school britisch curriculum in Benidorm and or nearby Benidrom..

I found on internet the Siera bernia school and the Costa blanca college who has experiences with these schools ?

Thanks you ,


----------

